# Little Colson



## jwages (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey guys. I just picked up this Colson 20". It's a really neat little bike. Looks like original paint or an old restoration. I checked for a date code and only found a serial number (pictures below). I've read that Colson didn't start date coding separate from the serial number until 1938 but I can't imagine this bike pre-dates that. The seller says it's prewar. I can't tell. A penny for your two cents?


----------



## jwages (Jul 30, 2017)

Forgot the serial number.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2017)

@fordmike65


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 30, 2017)

Well, here's my two cents since I'm by no means a Colson bicycle (of any size) expert. I'm only going by the paint scheme and colors which are identical to Colson tricycles of around the 1950 time period, along with the rubber topped Troxel saddle. Not sure how many years they used the same basic paint scheme or how far back (pre war?) it was applied, but if the seat is original I really don't believe it to be old enough to be pre-war. Just my thoughts FWIW.

Dave


----------



## jwages (Jul 30, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Well, here's my two cents since I'm by no means a Colson bicycle (of any size) expert. I'm only going by the paint scheme and colors which are identical to Colson tricycles of around the 1950 time period, along with the rubber topped Troxel saddle. Not sure how many years they used the same basic paint scheme or how far back (pre war?) it was applied, but if the seat is original I really don't believe it to be old enough to be pre-war. Just my thoughts FWIW.
> 
> Dave



Hi, Dave.  Thanks for the reply. I hadn't thought of looking at 30's and 40's era tricycles to find matching characteristics, but it was really helpful. I found that some 1940's Colson tricycles had the same paint scheme as my little Colson. I also found a few 1930's Colson tricycles that had the same Troxel rubber topped seat. Then I looked at the 1954 Colson catalog and found the model 3204.  It looks like mine with a different head badge. Then I noticed that my head badge is held in place by screws and not rivets. I've never noticed screws holding on a head badge, so it could be a replacement. But then, mine is a skip tooth. Last, I found that several 1941 Colson models used the same chain guard as mine. Sooo, I still have no idea. Probably more info than you wanted.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thinking it's around a '41 as well. I have a crusty ladies '41 looptail in the same paint scheme.







This is just a guess going by paint scheme really. I don't have access to my Colson book right now, but I'm sure there's some info on this little guy in there.


----------



## jwages (Jul 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Thinking it's around a '41 as well. I have a crusty ladies '41 looptail in the same paint scheme.




Hey, Mike. If it's not a hassle would you mind posting a photo of your looptail's serial number?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

jwages said:


> Hey, Mike. If it's not a hassle would you mind posting a photo of your looptail's serial number?


----------



## jwages (Jul 31, 2017)

That was fast. Thanks. I thought that would help clarify the similarities. I was wrong. Lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 31, 2017)

=/>1950. The bike looks bone stock, and that brake arm didn't come out until the 1950 model year from what I've seen.

From the Colson book, 1953 catalog page


----------



## jwages (Jul 31, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> =/>1950. The bike looks bone stock, and that brake arm didn't come out until the 1950 model year from what I've seen.




Well that would explain why my serial number is so much higher than Mike's. Anyone know if Colson serials were sequential for all models? 

Thanks rustjunkie. I seem that have a gift for buying early bikes that aren't all that early. I wonder if the head badge is wrong then.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

jwages said:


> Well that would explain why my serial number is so much higher than Mike's. Anyone know if Colson serials were sequential for all models?
> 
> Thanks rustjunkie. I seem that have a gift for buying early bikes that aren't all that early. I wonder if the head badge is wrong then.



Nah, like Scott(Rustjunkie) said, it looks pretty legit & untouched. Nice lil bike there. What are your plans? Display or a gift for what's gonna be the coolest lil kid on the block?


----------



## jwages (Jul 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nah, like Scott(Rustjunkie) said, it looks pretty legit & untouched. Nice lil bike there. What are your plans? Display or a gift for what's gonna be the coolest lil kid on the block?




Mike, I'm just going to knock the grime off and display it in the house. I'll post a pic when I find a spot for it. Do you have any idea whether that badge is too early for the bike? It's held in place by screws.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

jwages said:


> Mike, I'm just going to knock the grime off and display it in the house. I'll post a pic when I find a spot for it. Do you have any idea whether that badge is too early for the bike? It's held in place by screws.



I bet its orig. Colson usually used screws, but I'm not familiar with their juvenile line.


----------



## jwages (Jul 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I bet its orig. Colson usually used screws, but I'm not familiar with their juvenile line.




Well I'm glad to hear that. An early 50s bike that's all there is pretty awesome.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2017)

Cute! Postwar rear dropouts. Compare to Mike's rear prewar dropouts.


----------



## jwages (Aug 6, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Cute! Postwar rear dropouts. Compare to Mike's rear prewar dropouts.




Thanks, Dave. Here's where it ended up...


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2017)

That's perfect!!!


----------



## Greg M (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks great up there.


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Dec 22, 2017)

Very good !!


----------



## Boris (Jan 2, 2018)

Another small Colson with the same color scheme and also displayed high up with cola boxes. Although my display area is a bit dustier than yours.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 3, 2018)

Finally, a trike for Boris’ short little legs.


----------



## ranman (Jan 11, 2018)

I agree early 50's. I have a boys 26" same paint scheme minus the green. And a 52 trike with the exact same paint scheme. If you ever decide to sell - please let me know. Cool bike and even cooler the way you have it displayed.


----------



## ranman (Jan 11, 2018)

My 52


----------



## ranman (Jan 11, 2018)

ranman said:


> My 52
> 
> View attachment 736523



My 52 trike with same color scheme.


----------



## ranman (Jan 11, 2018)

ranman said:


> My 52
> 
> View attachment 736523



No green on this one. Just red and white. All original. My first balloon tire.


----------

